# Gear Reduction for 06 Honda foreman 500



## blackNyellow

I have a foreman 500 and i am wanting to install a GR and possibly a clutch kit but i have no idea where to start or anything. I want a 35% because i am turning 30" motos with a single 4" axle paddle right now. i am going to do a Rear brake delete so i can install another axle paddle. i dont have pics to post right now but this bike is going to be a mud machine. I just have to work with it and tweak here and there. I am mainly concerned about the Gear Reduction because everyone i talk to have gave me a million reasons why its the best since sliced bread. any info would be appreciated. thanks ahead of time


----------



## Lsu524

i would just go with highlifters gear reduction since they are such a trusted company. and i am not trying to steer you away from anyone elses im just telling you they are a very well trusted company


----------



## brutelaws29.5

gr is the way to go with honda for sure a guy by the name of james clark made my 40% for my 350 rancher


----------



## blackNyellow

where exactly is the GR located at? in the diffs or in the crank? I am not fully clear on where to tear into just yet. I am buying a epi clutch kit here soon and maybe stage 2 hot cams. but right now i am focused on taking out Gear so i can get it sent off to be made.


----------



## dodge2500

its depending on what one u are useing because the 35 in the 500 and 420 i know are on the clutch backet in frount of motor but u might wana see if u can get one already made and just give them back urs as a core like a battory just to save u time and make shure u dont get enything in a open motor


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Lsu524 said:


> i would just go with highlifters gear reduction since they are such a trusted company. and i am not trying to steer you away from anyone elses im just telling you they are a very well trusted company


 
high lifters gr isnt enough. he will need more gr to turn his tires. Get a 35 for ya bike it goes in frontt of motor replaces clutch basket and centrifucal clutch geear.


----------

